# Test: Call Answer Bug, Possible Work Around W/out 2.1 Answer Screen ( Or Just Me Being Stupid )



## ss13 (Sep 26, 2011)

This maybe a total mishap, but it just happened and I figure if I put it out there maybe someone can try it and see.

I am using Bamf Forever 1.0.9 stock.

I just got a phone call and was listening to music at the time, when I unplugged the headphones to answer the phone I noticed it had my wife's picture and just the EndCall button. Nothing knew to the bug, right?

The other day my phone rang and I picked it up and I thought I had the bug, but it turned out I answered the phone accidentally when I took it out of my pocket and put it right to my ear to talk.

So I thought I would try this again, in case I was just being dumb.

When I picked up the phone this time, then put it up to my ear in case I answered accidental again, but it was still ringing. When I took it away from my ear, and the screen came back on (because it went off when next to my head) the Answer button was there. So I hit and talked to my wife.

*So here is the test:*

*If you get the answer screen bug, try putting the phone up to your head then back away from your head. Did you have the Answer button???*


----------



## RCMarks314 (Sep 9, 2011)

Maybe when the next update for 1.0.9 comes out I'll try that. I loaded the 2.1 fix and don't have any problems. I hope a few people chime in and we can find out if it works 100%. Great work around if it works 100%. Thanks!


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Theoretically holding the phone up to your ear or simply covering the proximity sensor shouldn't matter since the proximity sensor is only activated while actually in a call, not while a call is coming in. I wonder though if pressing the power button when a call is coming in, as if to silence the call but not reject it, and then pressing the power button again to turn the screen on might force the answer screen to reload. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## who_MIKE_D (Sep 22, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> Theoretically holding the phone up to your ear or simply covering the proximity sensor shouldn't matter since the proximity sensor is only activated while actually in a call, not while a call is coming in. I wonder though if pressing the power button when a call is coming in, as if to silence the call but not reject it, and then pressing the power button again to turn the screen on might force the answer screen to reload. Might be worth a shot.


Already tried this man, no luck.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

I figured as much. I am currently on redemption rom 3.0.1 which is sense 2.1 so I couldn't test it myself. Either way, it doesn't seem like tripping the proximity sensor could possibly be a solution since I don't believe it kicks in until you're actually in a call. Does anyone know if in fact the proximity sensor turns the screen off while a call is coming in?


----------



## RCMarks314 (Sep 9, 2011)

Obviously the OP said it worked for him. Maybe the phone thinks it is on a call when the answer bug strikes therefore the proximity sensor would work. I hope someone tries this and can report back.


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

But if the phone is showing the call screen with end only option maybe the sensor is active.


----------



## ss13 (Sep 26, 2011)

Not sure if this matters, but it could. My phone was vertical on the kick stand when the call came in.


----------

